# Submandibular mass CPT



## kmartinez (Sep 25, 2018)

Help please. 
Has any one come across this scenario and what would the appropriate CPT to bill be?? 

 Procedure is: Excision of left submandibular mass with facial nerve monitoring. 

 I am led to 42440 but that specifically states excision of the gland...

TIA
KAM


----------



## mkacmar (Sep 28, 2018)

*Submandibular Mass*

Check CPT codes 21555, 21552,21556, 21554 if these fit your scenario as submandibular is in the neck, thorax area. Also the nerve monitoring cannot be billed separately by the surgeon.


----------



## kmartinez (Oct 2, 2018)

mkacmar said:


> Check CPT codes 21555, 21552,21556, 21554 if these fit your scenario as submandibular is in the neck, thorax area. Also the nerve monitoring cannot be billed separately by the surgeon.



Thank you for your response! I agree with the range of codes you provided. I appreciate the help. 

KAM


----------



## kmartinez (Jan 29, 2019)

*Billing 21556 for RT and LT side*

Could I get some help regarding billing for CPT 21556. 
Doctor is going to perform an excision, CPT 21556, on both the left and the right side. I know you cannot use modifier 50, and you cannot use modifiers RT and LT so I am not sure how to bill for the procedure(s). 
 The MUE is 3 so I can bill it multiple times correct? Would I just bill 21556 twice on two separate lines? Bill it one line with 2 units? Or would I add the size of the right mass to the size of the left mass and bill only one CPT in accordance to the sum of the size of the mass?

 TIA 
KM


----------

